# Piko mini mogul



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

I just purchased a piko mini mogul. I’m very happy with. Can anyone tell me why it’s called a mini mogul?


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe the term "Mini" comes from the supposed fact that the Piko Mogul is a squished version of the already squished LGB Mogul, that is a version of a prototype locomotive that is a rather nice locomotive.
Piko doesn't even offer a proper, working coupler, on the front end of their version, and neglects it also on most of their NA style locomotives.
Some purchasers are happy with Piko stuff, so I guess they must have a market for it...
As long as they are happy, that's all that counts...
Are we having fun yet ?....!!!!😉😇
Fred Mills


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks FrFred. The locomotive pulls real nice and I’m happy with it.


----------



## Arlo Campbell (Feb 4, 2020)

Fr.Fred said:


> Maybe the term "Mini" comes from the supposed fact that the Piko Mogul is a squished version of the already squished LGB Mogul, that is a version of a prototype locomotive that is a rather nice locomotive.
> Piko doesn't even offer a proper, working coupler, on the front end of their version, and neglects it also on most of their NA style locomotives.
> Some purchasers are happy with Piko stuff, so I guess they must have a market for it...
> As long as they are happy, that's all that counts...
> ...


I may be wrong but I’m pretty sure it’s called a “Mini Mogul” because it has smaller drive wheels then PIKO’s other moguls, not because it’s smaller then LGB’s Cooke moguls( which I’d argue are actually quite accurate to their prototype in basic dimensions), either way the Piko moguls are far to standard gauge-esq for my tastes so I don’t own any


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks arlo. I own everything from Kalamazoo to USA train’s. I’m more into building my railroad and running trains for my grandson, so I take a lot of modelers license when it comes to scale. It is a nice engine and pulls good. Thanks again for the information


----------

